# Help with iTunes please!



## theenglishrover (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi there-hope I'm in the right place as I'm finding the Apple help to be pretty much non existent!
I have an itunes library which was held jointly on my windows laptop and iphone 3G, and all the purchases show in my purchase history. Unfortunately I had one disastrous week in which I dropped my laptop and then my iphone-my laptop is apparently beyond salvation and my iphone was replaced with a new handset and so I don't know how to access my previous purchases if indeed I can. Can anyone tell me if they know of a way I can get to them at all as just to put the cherry on it my CD collection was stolen not long afterwards so it's very quiet around here? Many thanks for taking the time to read,
Shelley


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Once upon a time in a world far, far away you could ask Apple support very, very nicely and they would let you, as a special favour re-download your purchases BUT I haven't come across this being done for the last couple of years now - they've even taken the form you could fill out off the support site as far as I can see - unless they have hidden it somewhere deep in their little part of cyberspace.

You didn't back your purchases up onto CD/DVD/external HD/USB?

From the iTunes Store Terms of Service:

"PRODUCTS CAN BE DOWNLOADED ONLY ONCE; AFTER BEING DOWNLOADED, THEY CANNOT BE REPLACED IF LOST FOR ANY REASON. YOU SHALL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR BACKING UP YOUR OWN SYSTEM, INCLUDING ANY PRODUCTS PURCHASED OR RENTED FROM THE ITUNES STORE THAT ARE STORED IN YOUR SYSTEM."


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The only other though that I have is to take the hard drive out of the laptop to see if it is a viable working device. I know that there are special connector/adaptors for laptop hard drives so that they can be connected to a desktop. Maybe if your library is an expensive one, the effort could be worth while...

If that is an avenue you want to pursue, make a posting in our Laptop Support section asking for specific details on how to...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - beat me to it Donald :grin: was going to suggest that this morning after thinking about this again


----------

